# Hertz H8 vs DD DSI-1



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

i finally have a dash kit coming so I can't ditch the MS-8 and go back to manual. I doubt I'll be able to out tune the MS-8 but any way. 
I got a shoot out between my two brands of choice

The DD looks better with the 10 band parametric vs the Hertz 31 band graphic. 
The Hertz looks to be the same software as the bit one which I have experience with. 
I like the Hertz remote better. 
I don't know what DAC the DD uses but I sent them a email to get more info, it does have optical in. I do like how you can plug right into the remote with the PC. 
Prices will be close

Most of you know more then me so tell me what you think. I haven't touched a manual DSP is 4 years. And I didn't know enough then to get great results. 
http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/HERTZ_H8DSP_Tech_Sheet__rev17B.pdf

DSI-1

Product Spotlight: DSI-1 Signal Processor


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Super helpful guys. Maybe I should have made a post about being able to hear the ghosts of Prince in analog


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

Analog!!?!?!?!!???!?!?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

both are pretty sub par compared to whats out there for similar prices


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Why do you say that? I'm not paying for a Helix.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> Why do you say that? I'm not paying for a Helix.


ive used an older sister (clone) of the dd before. nothing special. a tad finicky as well. and the hertz is just a bit ten.. you can get a helix for the same prices of these two no problem. you can get a used one for much less than these two as well. i also know you have (or at least did have) rear fill. none of these two processors can do proper rear fill like the ms8 and helix can.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Good call. I cut the rears out. I don't know if it was a lack of power issue or what but it didn't sound right.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> Good call. I cut the rears out. I don't know if it was a lack of power issue or what but it didn't sound right.


put em back in and try with some manual adjusting with l-r/r-l


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The Helix with director will be about twice the cost.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> put em back in and try with some manual adjusting with l-r/r-l


While you're here. What's the cheapest deck you would use that does apple car play with Spotify?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> While you're here. What's the cheapest deck you would use that does apple car play with Spotify?


Go with the Kenwood 9703s. Been using those a lot and they're pretty sweet. Not the cheapest, but good all around. Or you can get the cheaper version that has a volume knob and smaller screen which is the 6703s

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been talking to Steve Cook. I'm trying to get the finish work and tune by him. I guess he likes the JL TwK.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> ive used an older sister (clone) of the dd before. nothing special. a tad finicky as well. and the hertz is just a bit ten.. you can get a helix for the same prices of these two no problem. you can get a used one for much less than these two as well. i also know you have (or at least did have) rear fill. none of these two processors can do proper rear fill like the ms8 and helix can.


No you cant get a Helix Pro for that price, and the Hertz is newer software and would be similar to the bit 10 D not bit 10, I would take the new Hertz over anything out there for the price any day of the week!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> No you cant get a Helix Pro for that price, and the Hertz is newer software and would be similar to the bit 10 D not bit 10, I would take the new Hertz over anything out there for the price any day of the week!!


Nowhere did I mention helix pro. I kept it apples to apples with the regular helix, which you can get for 600 brand new or for under 400 used in great shape. And oh, bit ten D.. now I definitely want it lol

Not to mention it takes care of the OP's needs MUCH better considering he has rear speakers

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

DC/Hertz said:


> i finally have a dash kit coming so I can't ditch the MS-8 and go back to manual. I doubt I'll be able to out tune the MS-8 but any way.
> I got a shoot out between my two brands of choice
> 
> The DD looks better with the 10 band parametric vs the Hertz 31 band graphic.
> ...


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Nowhere did I mention helix pro. I kept it apples to apples with the regular helix, which you can get for 600 brand new or for under 400 used in great shape. And oh, bit ten D.. now I definitely want it lol
> 
> Not to mention it takes care of the OP's needs MUCH better considering he has rear speakers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 well I assumed that is what you were talking about, since the Regular Helix I would say quality wise isn't even close to A a bit 10 or Bit 10D, or anything Audison period!! Also what are you talking about rear speakers?? Of coarse it can do rear speakers It has 8 channel out. You my friend need to do some research before you state your so called opinion.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> well I assumed that is what you were talking about, since the Regular Helix I would say quality wise isn't even close to A a bit 10 or Bit 10D, or anything Audison period!! Also what are you talking about rear speakers?? Of coarse it can do rear speakers It has 8 channel out. You my friend need to do some research before you state your so called opinion.


Lol. Just lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOIRiIZON said:


> well I assumed that is what you were talking about, since the Regular Helix I would say quality wise isn't even close to A a bit 10 or Bit 10D, or anything Audison period!! Also what are you talking about rear speakers?? Of coarse it can do rear speakers It has 8 channel out. You my friend need to do some research before you state your so called opinion.


I know another thread this belongs in. Lmao


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> I know another thread this belongs in. Lmao


Took me a minute to figure out which one lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

nineball76 said:


> I know another thread this belongs in. Lmao


I'm sure many threads could go in many others since there all related smart guy lol


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

HOIRiIZON said:


> DC/Hertz said:
> 
> 
> > i finally have a dash kit coming so I can't ditch the MS-8 and go back to manual. I doubt I'll be able to out tune the MS-8 but any way.
> ...


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOIRiIZON said:


> I'm sure many threads could go in many others since there all related smart guy lol


Actually SMART GUY, I was referring to your remark belonging in the "stupidest thing anyone has ever said to you" thread. Thanks for playing.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

Dam are you mad?? You sound mad, but most stupid people do get mad when someone with experience 30 years tells them that they don't have a clue in what there talking about!! Go do your math homework kid.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Dam are you mad?? You sound mad, but most stupid people do get mad when someone with experience 30 years tells them that they don't have a clue in what there talking about!! Go do your math homework kid.


You're a funny guy. Ignorant l, but I think that's what's so funny about it.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

DC/Hertz said:


> Why do you say that? I'm not paying for a Helix.


These two morons don't have a clue on what there talking about!! Both your choices would be great depending on who does the Installation. But if it was me, I would spend the money on sound deadening everything before I ever bought a DSP but I know that this thread is about which DSP to get.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's some math for ya. 

Audison Bit 10, 5 output channels.... Helix dsp, 8. 
Audison bit 10 processing 32 bit.... Helix, 56 bit. 
Better drc? Helix
Better software? Helix.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

Hertz DSP 8 outputs not 5


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Hertz DSP 8 outputs not 5


Talking about your claim of bit 10 being better than helix.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

Also smart guy Bit ten D 8 outputs, please do some research before you try and confuse someone new starting out. People like you are what screws people up when there buying something new for the first time, giving out false information.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

nineball76 said:


> Talking about your claim of bit 10 being better than helix.


My claim was anything Audison makes sounds better, SOUNDS better is the key word.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't need to research, been doing this quite a while. 5 rca outs, not counting the ad link which is proprietary to the Audison amps. 

Your claim mentioned NOTHING about sounding better. You said Audison is better quality. 

You can quit with the condescending smart guy remark.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

What does the bit ten D have for outputs smart guy? Do you need the link to where it says 8 OUTPUTS? And yes Audison is a better products period. I have been doing this a lot longer than you my friend so don't assume things. Now if you were saying Mosconi then I would say yes Mosconi's DSP are on par with Audison but Helix nah just because something is higher than 32bit don't make it sound better. The key word no matter how many features something has is after the tune what does it sound like!!


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bit 10 d has 5 rca outs. I'm looking at one now. Perhaps your thinking about the bitone? You don't know me or how long I've been doing this. So what, you're 45 and think you're the oldest on the block? Man you're in the wrong place. There's some freaky old dudes on this forum.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL, Show is about to begin


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I'm getting the DD for install continuity purposes. 
But I did like the old bit 1 and many have been successful using it. It's just not the latest forum boner. And it is a bit outdated software wise. I doubt most would mind the differences.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

My apologies OP. Back on topic. I'm a huge supporter of dd. Owned almost every piece of gear they've released since 2009, but I was real disappointed in their dsp. Nothing about it stands out. Cookie cutter design that I think 5 brands all released in the last year. The RC is nothing but a preset switch and volume control. I just don't see anything about it even being better than the c-dsp from minidsp. If you have the ms8 already, I think it's the best choice.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I looked for another like it and couldn't find any. It appears to be new. I'll try the MS-8 first of course but if it still boost the hell out of my passenger door because of my huge null I'm going to swap it out.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

As far as I know I'll have the only car in the US competing with a full DD build. I think that's pretty cool. If it actually wins that is. If I can get the finish work and tune done by Steve Cook I think it will hold its own. At least in the lower class I'll be in.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

nineball76 said:


>


Here you go.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

Also Hertz H8 DSP 8 outputs


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

You're going to seriously continue this? I said it twice. 5 RCA OUTS. Not including the ad link because that's proprietary to using Audison amps. That doesn't count.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

DC/Hertz said:


> I think I'm getting the DD for install continuity purposes.
> But I did like the old bit 1 and many have been successful using it. It's just not the latest forum boner. And it is a bit outdated software wise. I doubt most would mind the differences.


Just remember New doesn't mean better, and if you been in the car audio scene in the 80's 90's everyone was always looking for the new head unit but sometimes that new head unit was worse than the previous years.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

nineball76 said:


> You're going to seriously continue this? I said it twice. 5 RCA OUTS. Not including the ad link because that's proprietary to using Audison amps. That doesn't count.[/QUOTE
> 
> No you said that it only had 5 outputs and I said the Bit One D has 8 Lol yes it does It has 8 OUTPUTS you are wrong, get over it.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

nineball76 said:


> I don't need to research, been doing this quite a while. 5 rca outs, not counting the ad link which is proprietary to the Audison amps.
> 
> Your claim mentioned NOTHING about sounding better. You said Audison is better quality.
> 
> You can quit with the condescending smart guy remark.





nineball76 said:


>





nineball76 said:


> Bit 10 d has 5 rca outs. I'm looking at one now. Perhaps your thinking about the bitone? You don't know me or how long I've been doing this. So what, you're 45 and think you're the oldest on the block? Man you're in the wrong place. There's some freaky old dudes on this forum.


I said 5 rca outs multiple times.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

And I said 8 outputs multiple times.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

nineball76 said:


> I said 5 rca outs multiple times.


You need to seriously stop, your sounding stupid at this point, think about it.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

You're still wrong. Not 8 outputs. 8 proprietary outputs. Get it right


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DC/Hertz said:


> As far as I know I'll have the only car in the US competing with a full DD build. I think that's pretty cool. If it actually wins that is. If I can get the finish work and tune done by Steve Cook I think it will hold its own. At least in the lower class I'll be in.


Is this Derrick?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOIRiIZON said:


> nineball76 said:
> 
> 
> > You're going to seriously continue this? I said it twice. 5 RCA OUTS. Not including the ad link because that's proprietary to using Audison amps. That doesn't count.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> Is this Derrick?


Yes.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Been thinking that for weeks. Why the name change?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I swapped emails at work. This was my old account that was on file.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah, well welcome back to the funhouse.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> You need to seriously stop, your sounding stupid at this point, think about it.


Yeah but you sounded stupid with your first reply to this thread, so he's got that going for him. Seriously horizon.. as someone who has extensive experience with both audison (used to install them at work) and helix, just trust me when I say the helix smokes audison/hertz in every aspect. Every. Damn. One. It's better than all 13 dsp's that I have experience with. What other dsp has 30 bands of parametric/shelf filtering/ALL PASS FILTERS per channel, user defined crossovers, TA and eq grouping/linking, a damn powerful input matrix, differential rear fill (which apparently you have never heard of), 11.5 degree phase adjustment steps, etc etc.. all while having a very easy to use and non-buggy software? Yeah it's not the cheapest, but it's also not the most expensive dsp. Your 30 years doesn't mean **** if that 30 years is spent stuck in a rut

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOIRiIZON said:


> You need to seriously stop, your sounding stupid at this point, think about it.


You're**


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Yeah but you sounded stupid with your first reply to this thread, so he's got that going for him. Seriously horizon.. as someone who has extensive experience with both audison (used to install them at work) and helix, just trust me when I say the helix smokes audison/hertz in every aspect. Every. Damn. One. It's better than all 13 dsp's that I have experience with. What other dsp has 30 bands of parametric/shelf filtering/ALL PASS FILTERS per channel, user defined crossovers, TA and eq grouping/linking, a damn powerful input matrix, differential rear fill (which apparently you have never heard of), 11.5 degree phase adjustment steps, etc etc.. all while having a very easy to use and non-buggy software? Yeah it's not the cheapest, but it's also not the most expensive dsp. Your 30 years doesn't mean **** if that 30 years is spent stuck in a rut
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lmao so you were one of the installers that screwed up everyone's systems, like so many other terrible installers out there. Do everyone a favour instead of quoting of manuals and pretending you know anything about car audio. Go show me all these sound quality events you have won over the years you pathetic retard? Let's see the pics of your trophies you and your Helix DSP has won? I will be waiting a lifetime for this lmao IDIOT!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Lmao so you were one of the installers that screwed up everyone's systems, like so many other terrible installers out there. Do everyone a favour instead of quoting of manuals and pretending you know anything about car audio. Go show me all these sound quality events you have won over the years you pathetic retard? Let's see the pics of your trophies you and your Helix DSP has won? I will be waiting a lifetime for this lmao IDIOT!!


I was usually the one fixing them since i am what seems to be the only installer who knows how to use a dsp in the tri state area. Many people come to me or the shop i was at the second time around to have me fix the sad attempts at tuning other shops did. They dont come to us the first time because 180 and hour isnt exactly appealing. Where did I quote a manual? And if competitions are what matters, I took second out of 13 with the most basic install of the bunch in a money round last summer at state finals, my only comp (there aren't any around me. 8 hour round trip for this one). This retard did it with helix.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

You did it with the base Helix did you? 180 hr lmao you still in business lol why don't first place? Your a dealer of Helix and you can't even win with your Helix pathetic. No wonder your pushing Helix and bashing Audison it's all clear to me now.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Well this is a very informative **** show. 
Thanks guys


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DC/Hertz said:


> Well this is a very informative **** show.
> Thanks guys


Honestly man, I think this is basically something only you can answer. You want to run all dd, but YouTube said before you dislike buying things that you're unsure of. You know and love your ms8. As for the dd dsp, I'd put it at mediocre in today's market. What's more important to you? All dd with trying to force a decent tune, or a probable much better tune with mixed gear? That push button volume control is more than enough to keep me from ever trying it. 

You're likely the one and only person on this forum who'd consider the dsi-1, try it and let the rest of us know how it is. Only other reviews we'd see are from fb bassheads. 

Only other suggestion, used Ps8 ? opamp rollable.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's your photo of my "trophy" btw..










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> You did it with the base Helix did you? 180 hr lmao you still in business lol why don't first place? Your a dealer of Helix and you can't even win with your Helix pathetic. No wonder your pushing Helix and bashing Audison it's all clear to me now.


Yeah, I guess it is pathetic doing better than people who were 2 or 3 classes higher than me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It's going to be a long and drawn out process as it is. I'm looking at 4 grand for the HU to the install. That on top of the 4 grand that's already in it I'm tempered to just leave it alone and enjoy it like I've done for the last 2 years. It will hold its own as is if I only do the listening portion. I'm in the lowest class since everything is stock minus the processor. 
The only thing I'm not happy with is the stage depth. It's only about a arms length plus a few inches in front of me due to the locations. But it's not terrible. Width is really good.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

​I don't see a trophy anywhere here, I see one older guy and one kid with a box lol I was expecting something like this


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> I don't see a trophy anywhere here, I see one older guy and one kid with a box lol


That kid is actually older than the "old guy". But good job strengthening your case in your favor. You seem very knowledgeable on the subject 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

I like women but you seem to like men by that pic?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> I like women but you seem to like men by that pic?


If I did, is that a problem?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking swoll Nick


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> That kid is actually older than the "old guy". But good job strengthening your case in your favor. You seem very knowledgeable on the subject
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'm not trying to sell anyone anything here unlike YOU, I have nothing to prove. As for you I still don't see any trophies, most people in the car audio scene have trophies not a box lmao


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

:snacks:


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DC/Hertz said:


> It's going to be a long and drawn out process as it is. I'm looking at 4 grand for the HU to the install. That on top of the 4 grand that's already in it I'm tempered to just leave it alone and enjoy it like I've done for the last 2 years. It will hold its own as is if I only do the listening portion. I'm in the lowest class since everything is stock minus the processor.
> The only thing I'm not happy with is the stage depth. It's only about a arms length plus a few inches in front of me due to the locations. But it's not terrible. Width is really good.


You're using stock hu right? Tried adding a digital source into ms8?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Skizer that's exactly how I pictured you. If you won't be needing those boxes you're holding, I er ...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> I'm not trying to sell anyone anything here unlike YOU, I have nothing to prove. As for you I still don't see any trophies, most people in the car audio scene have trophies not a box lmao


Well I just try to give the best advice I can from my own experiences. As for the trophy, your right. I don't have a cheap plastic trophy. But I did go home with a 600+ dollar second place prize. Still no trophy though. They said they would mail it to me 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

GEM592 said:


> Skizer that's exactly how I pictured you. If you won't be needing those boxes you're holding, I er ...


I'm sure he'd let you have the boxes, after the contents have been removed.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

nineball76 said:


> I'm sure he'd let you have the boxes, after the contents have been removed.


He can keep the user manuals, I never read those.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Oops, wrong door.....


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> You're using stock hu right? Tried adding a digital source into ms8?


I tried the AUX and it was horrible. The Merta dash kit should be out next month. A few guys on the Fusion forums have preordered it. I'm waiting to see if it's as good as Metra is saying it's going to be. 
Hell im talking like I'm going to get to compete this year, the closest shows are Louisiana. I won't be able to get a state win since I'm not living there, plus I'm waiting on getting a major back surgery.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

$600 wow that must have been your Helix DSP, oh wait a minute you sell it at $600 plus your $180hr instal plus $180hr tune that's what about $1600? All that and no trophy, pathetic.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DC/Hertz said:


> I tried the AUX and it was horrible. The Merta dash kit should be out next month. A few guys on the Fusion forums have preordered it. I'm waiting to see if it's as good as Metra is saying it's going to be.
> Hell im talking like I'm going to get to compete this year, the closest shows are Louisiana. I won't be able to get a state win since I'm not living there, plus I'm waiting on getting a major back surgery.


What source did you input into the aux? Try a high end dap with a great day and line out. Something without a headphone amp section. Fiio, iBasso. Something like that. Sabre dac.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> What source did you input into the aux? Try a high end dap with a great day and line out. Something without a headphone amp section. Fiio, iBasso. Something like that. Sabre dac.


It was just a test to see if the noise I'm having was the amps or headunit. iPhone to my FILO mini amp. I did find out the noisevis the HU. Ford is supposed to be fixing it when I take the car in for a TSB next week. It's a known issue with sync but they tried to give me a hard time


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> I tried the AUX and it was horrible. The Merta dash kit should be out next month. A few guys on the Fusion forums have preordered it. I'm waiting to see if it's as good as Metra is saying it's going to be.
> Hell im talking like I'm going to get to compete this year, the closest shows are Louisiana. I won't be able to get a state win since I'm not living there, plus I'm waiting on getting a major back surgery.


Be weary, some of these integrated dash kits have issues when they're first released

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I know. That's why I'm not in a hurry. They way they are talk is it will run all the sync functions including the phone. I guess the radio will plug into it and it plugs into the car. 
I was hoping you could get your hands one one first.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> Yeah I know. That's why I'm not in a hurry. They way they are talk is it will run all the sync functions including the phone. I guess the radio will plug into it and it plugs into the car.
> I was hoping you could get your hands one one first.


Doubtful. I've yet to ever work on a Ford fusion in terms of audio

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> If I did, is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

A lot of people call other people ignorant when they disagree with something they say, I would call you the same, since you act like you know everything about car audio which I find hilarious!! As for the other post about DAP's you never gave any info that I didn't know. But I did research the Onkyo and it got bad reviews.


----------

